
Build an AirBnB Clone in a Day - SidneyAllen
https://blog.stackmob.com/2013/03/build-an-airbnb-clone-in-a-day/
======
Irregardless
In the conclusion, you say:

> _What’s next? Well you can extend your app by adding payment options, email
> notifications, user feedback. . ._

Aren't those core features of AirBnB? That's like saying _"Next, you build the
entire application."_ So you really haven't built a clone at all, you've just
built an empty shell with a tiny fraction of the functionality.

~~~
sergiotapia
Wow, seeing this at the top of this thread really makes me feel HN is jumping
the proverbial shark.

The entire post is not a "Hey, fuck BnB, we can do it in 2 hours!". It's about
how you can quickly iterate an application using StackMob.

It's a tech demo, showing off StackMob, not putting down BnB.

Christ. :/

~~~
bromang
why did you use the word "iterate"[1] in this context?

[1]<http://www.thefreedictionary.com/iterate>

~~~
sergiotapia
Google it.

------
MIT_Hacker
If only you could attribute your images properly. I can't find an attribution
or mention of PlaceIt or Breezi anywhere.

Example screenshot used in blog post:
<http://placeit.breezi.com/productshots/40>

~~~
SidneyAllen
Thanks for catching that. We'll update the post with an attribution.

~~~
MIT_Hacker
Thanks! Haha, the only reason I recognized it so quickly is because I use
their tool so often.

It's really awesome and deserves a mentioned wherever used.

~~~
SidneyAllen
Absolutely. I was wondering how our guest author had created those cool
screenshots. Attribution added!

------
Irishsteve
If only we could build the airbnb user base up in a day as well.

~~~
swah
I (and most here) can clone most sites, but can't create a business.

~~~
tope
What the post is trying to achieve is to show people how easy it is to get the
technology up and running. Especially with the tools available today.

The tech shouldn't hold you back. But of course, if you build it, they won't
come. The marketing is another ball game entirely

------
siculars
It never fails to amaze how so many tech folk are such pedants. For all of you
who are whining about this not being a real clone for any number of reasons
you are well and truly stuck in the trees. You've failed to notice that this
is a demo of the StackMob API which is more than a common Hello World, Blog
engine or ToDo list. There is a lot of great stuff here and the OP makes a
great case for StackMob. Grow up.

~~~
rhizome
Why not title it, "How to use StackMob," or something like that?

------
kailuowang
I don't think you can call this a 'clone'. It's at most a proof of concept. I
can build a POC of Airbnb in Rails in an hour. It doesn't mean I should build
an Airbnb clone in Rails.

~~~
javawocky
Please do so and write up a post about doing it with a link here on HN. It
would give your comment more credibility.

------
andr3w321
I'm sure StackMob is a great product and time saver, but the title is
incredibly misleading. I guess everyone does it these days to get the page
hits.

"I timed it and it took about 16 hours over the course of three days to get
this app up and running."

Lol. That's hardly one day then and as people have said it's not close to
being a clone.

------
fuddle
Also there is a free template worth $69 included:
<http://www.appdesignvault.com/stackmob-gift/>

------
___alt
Mandatory [http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2009/07/code-its-
trivial.ht...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2009/07/code-its-trivial.html)

